# شريط عارفني { هايدي منتصر } كامل وعلي أكتر من سيرفر



## ROWIS (5 سبتمبر 2008)

​ 



*الآن وقبل اي حد شريط عارفني لهايدي منتصر *
*وبجوده عالية*​

​* يفضل استخدامهذا الاصدار من برنامج 
Internet DownloadManager
للتحميل باقصي سرعة
وحتي لا يواجهك مشاكل توقف التحميل عند 99%​ 
* يجب إستخدام هذا الاصدار من برنامج Win RAR لفك الضغط حتي لا تواجه أي مشاكل اثناء فك الضغط​ 







Quality : CD-Q 160 Kbps
Format : Mp3
Size : 51 MB​ 


عارفني
شرط يضم 10 ترانيم بصوت نقي وجوده عالية​ 
*Track List*​

01_كل ما أحس
02_غيرت في
03_عارفني
04_الكلمة منك
05_دايس علي عسلك
06_بقالي مده كبيرة
07_عالم صعب
08_نفسي أرتمي تحت رجلك
09_عارف انك متحملني
10_طبيبي​ 

​



​ 
* لتحميل الشريط كامل في ملف Rar​

* أختار/ي الموقع الذي تفضله\ة​

*R*apidshare​
​0r
*M*ediaFire ​​0r
*M*egaShare​
0r
*E*goShare
0r
*F*iles.To​

\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=\=​​​
لتحميل الترانيم منفردة​
01_كل ما أحس
MediaFire
0r
Rapidshare​




02_غيرت في
MediaFire
0r
Rapidshare




03_عارفني
MediaFire
0r
Rapidshare




04_الكلمة منك
MediaFire
0r
Rapidshare




05_دايس علي عسلك
MediaFire
0r
Rapidshare




06_بقالي مده كبيرة
MediaFire
0r
Rapidshare




07_عالم صعب
MediaFire
0r
Rapidshare




08_نفسي أرتمي تحت رجلك
MediaFire
0r
Rapidshare




09_عارف انك متحملني
MediaFire
0r
Rapidshare




10_طبيبي
MediaFire
0r
Rapidshare​ 

يُرجي ثبيت الموضوع لفترة​ 
لاتنسوا ان تذكرونا في صلواتكم​


----------



## rarenedo (6 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرسى جدا ليك .. يسوع يبارك حياتك . بجد انا مستنى الشريط من فترة طويلة من ساعة ما سمعت ترنيمة عارفنى ..*
* بس فى مشكلة اتمنى تكون عارف حلها .. بعد ما حملت ترانيم طلب منى انى احمل تراخيص للترانيم ده لانها محمية من السى دى الاصلى .. ارجو ان يكون فى حل لانى بجد محتاج الشريط جدا ..*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك .*


----------



## merola (12 سبتمبر 2008)

_بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
انا كان نفسى فى الشريط 
 و على فكرة انا نزلت الشريط و مقليش كدا 
مش عارفة ازاى 86 مشاهدة و مشاركة واحدة بس​_


----------



## ezatheba (13 سبتمبر 2008)

rarenedo قال:


> *مرسى جدا ليك .. يسوع يبارك حياتك . بجد انا مستنى الشريط من فترة طويلة من ساعة ما سمعت ترنيمة عارفنى ..*
> * بس فى مشكلة اتمنى تكون عارف حلها .. بعد ما حملت ترانيم طلب منى انى احمل تراخيص للترانيم ده لانها محمية من السى دى الاصلى .. ارجو ان يكون فى حل لانى بجد محتاج الشريط جدا ..*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك .*



شكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## ramysarwat (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*شريط "عارفنى" - هايدى منتصر*

الكلمة منك

عارفنى

دايس على عسلك

كل ما أحس

غيرت فى

نفسى ارتمى تحت رجلك

عالم صعب

عارف انك متحملنى

بقالى مدة كبيرة

طبيبى


----------



## cobcob (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: البوم هايدى منتصر "جامد جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ"*

*تم حذف اللينكات 
بناء على طلب سابق من منتجى الشريط بعدم رفعه*​


----------



## elnegmelaswad (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*

بسم الرب الفادي 
اول موضوع ليا في قسم الترانيم يارب يعجبكم
ده شريط هايدي منتصر الجديد بعنوان عارفني
شريط رائع يارب تستمتعوا بيه واشوف ردودكم 

1- كل اما احس

http://www.4shared.com/file/71646449/e1434fa5/01___.html

2- غيرت فيا

http://www.4shared.com/file/71648546/90e14f30/02__.html

3- عارفني

http://www.4shared.com/file/71648549/5e52a1/03_.html

4- الكلمة منك

http://www.4shared.com/file/71648547/e7e67fa6/04__.html

لو لقيت الردود مشجعة هارفع باقي الشريط​


----------



## tena_tntn (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي شريط جديد ( عارفني ) حصري*

الترانيم حلوة ميرسي جدا


----------



## elmomasl (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*

الشريط دا فية ترنيمة دايس على عسلك يا عالم  بتاعت ايمن كفرونى ممكن تحطيها


----------



## ريمون لبيب (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*

ميرسى ميرسى بس ياريت بقيت الشريط بسرعة


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*

شريط رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elnegmelaswad (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*

شكرا لكل الردود وشكرا علي مروركم وباقي الشريط هيترفع حالا

اخوكم ايهاب ( elnegm elaswad )


----------



## the sad heart (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*

ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييير كتير على تعبك وربنا يعوضك خير على تعبك وياريت تجيب باقى الشريط:smi420:


----------



## elnegmelaswad (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*



the sad heart قال:


> ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييير كتير على تعبك وربنا يعوضك خير على تعبك وياريت تجيب باقى الشريط:smi420:



شكرا علي مرورك والشريط هينزل دلوقتي 
الرب يباركك


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*

على ما اعتقد ان المنتجين لسه معترضين على نشر الشريط فى المنتدى لانه لسه جديد
وشكراا ليكى لو كان نزل 
وربنا يباركك


----------



## elnegmelaswad (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*

انا مش عارف حكاية اعتراض المنتجين ديه 
بس حبيت اقدم الشريط لانه فعلا رائع 
وشكرا علي مرورك


وعلي فكرة انا شاب ......


----------



## elnegmelaswad (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*حصررررررررررررررررريا قبل اي منتدي شريط هايدي منتصر ( عارفني ) كامل وجودة 100%*

لما اوعد بوفي

زي ما مانزلت 4 ترانيم من شريط هايدي حصريا
ووعدت بباقي الشريط 
دلوقتي بوفي بوعدي​ 
الشريط كامل وجودة ونقاء 100%​ 
يللا 
نزل 
ب
ر
ر
ر
ر
ر
ع
ه​ 
1- كل اما احس​ 
2- غيرت فيا​ 

3- عارفني​ 
4- الكلمة منك​ 
6- بقالي مدة كبيرة​ 
7-عالم صعب​ 
8-نفسي ارتمي تحت رجلك​ 
9-عارف انك متحملني​ 
10- طبيبي​ 
بزمتكم استاهل ردود مشجعة ولا​ 
الحق الروابط قبل ........​


----------



## oesi no (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصررررررررررررررررريا قبل اي منتدي شريط هايدي منتصر ( عارفني ) كامل وجودة 100%*

*المنتجين رافضين وجود الشريط اخى الحبيب *
*لانه جديد ومن الاخر مجبش مصاريفه *
*بدل ما نشجع الناس تشتريه بنحرقه فى المنتدى هنا *
*سوف يتم حذف اللينكات *
*سلام ونعمه *​


----------



## نرمين سامى (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*

بجد شريط اكتر من رائع لانى بحب هايدى جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ونشكر تعب محبتك ويارب يعوضك خير


----------



## osamaaa (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويرعاك


----------



## osamaaa (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*

انما ما وقلتش فين باقى الشريط


----------



## ايليا (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*

اشريط جميل ياريت باقى الشريط


----------



## elnegmelaswad (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*

*يا جماعة 
اولا شكرا ليكم علي مروركم 
لكن انا فعلا نزلت الشريط كامل ولكن المشرفين حزفوا اللينكات
علشان المنتجين اعترضوا علي نشره في المنتديات
وانا فعلا اتأكد من الموضوع ده 
واحنا يا جماعة مش عايزين المنتجين تخسر
وبإذن الله اول مايسمحوا لنا 
الحصري هيبقي عندنا
وده وعد 
وشكرا مرة تانية​*


----------



## marco_koko_201 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*

الرب يعوض  تعب محبتكم​


----------



## elmomasl (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*حصريا (( هايدى منتصر)) (( عارفنى)) كامل لينكات مباشرة مش ناقص غير التحميل !!!!*

حصريا (( هايدى منتصر)) (( عارفنى)) كامل لينكات مباشرة مش ناقص غير التحميل !!!!








للتحميل
كل ما احس

غيرت في

عارفنى

الكلمة منـــــك

دايس على عسلك

بقالى مدة كبيرة

عالم صعب

نفسى اترمى تحت رجليك

عارف انك متحملنى

طبيعى

للتحميل الشريط على لينك واحد

من هنــــــــــــــــــا


سورى انى مش عارف اجيب البوستر بتاع الشريط هاجيبة واحطة بس دى صورة هايدى منتصر


----------



## elmomasl (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا (( هايدى منتصر)) (( عارفنى)) كامل لينكات مباشرة مش ناقص غير التحميل !!!!*






دا البوستر


----------



## oesi no (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا (( هايدى منتصر)) (( عارفنى)) كامل لينكات مباشرة مش ناقص غير التحميل !!!!*

*تم تعديل الموضوع وحذف اللينكات *
*بناء على طلب منتج الشريط *
*يغلق !!*
*سلام ونعمه *​


----------



## elnegmelaswad (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*



marco_koko_201 قال:


> الرب يعوض  تعب محبتكم​



شكرا علي مرورك الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zama (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*

شكرا ليك على الشريط


----------



## alromansia (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*

سلام ونعمة لكل المنتدى وكل عام وانتم طيبين


----------



## elnegmelaswad (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*



mena magdy said قال:


> شكرا ليك على الشريط



شكرا علي مرورك
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## elnegmelaswad (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*



alromansia قال:


> سلام ونعمة لكل المنتدى وكل عام وانتم طيبين



شكرا لمرورك يا الرو  منسية
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## mena_ishak (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*

الف شكراااا حبيبي وربنا يعوض تعجبك


----------



## elnegmelaswad (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*

شكرا علي مرورك مينا
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## ana tina (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*

[*SIZE="3"]feen ba2y elshreet elshreet to7fa bs elsoot msh awy thnx 3lat3bek*[/SIZE]


----------



## yousteka (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*

مرررررسي ليك كتير يا ايهاب


شريط رائع جدا


ربنا يبارك تعبك​


----------



## MAKARUOS (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*

merciiiiiiii geden 3lee el tranemel gamela dee we rabna y3wd t3b m7abtk


----------



## elnegmelaswad (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*



yousteka قال:


> مرررررسي ليك كتير يا ايهاب
> 
> 
> شريط رائع جدا
> ...



ميرسي جدا علي مرورك وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## elnegmelaswad (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*



makaruos قال:


> merciiiiiiii geden 3lee el tranemel gamela dee we rabna y3wd t3b m7abtk



شكرا علي مرورك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*

_*ميرسى ليكى بجد على الشريط الجميل
ربنا يبارك خدمتك    ويعوضك​*_


----------



## basbosan73 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*

الشريط جامد اوى وهايدى كل ترانيمها بتعجبنى ياريت تنزلة باقى الشريط بسرعة


----------



## elnegmelaswad (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*



رامى ايليا قال:


> _*ميرسى ليكى بجد على الشريط الجميل
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك    ويعوضك​*_



شكرا علي مرورك رامي والرب يبارك حياتك
بالمناسبة انا شاب اسمي ايهاب


----------



## elnegmelaswad (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*



basbosan73 قال:


> الشريط جامد اوى وهايدى كل ترانيمها بتعجبنى ياريت تنزلة باقى الشريط بسرعة



شكرا علي مرورك
بالنسبة لباقي الشريط لما نشوف مشكلة المنتجين 
لانهم معترضين علي نشرة
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## kojjoo (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*

al tarnima rakm 4 mesh shaghala mesh 3arf lih


----------



## elnegmelaswad (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*



kojjoo قال:


> al tarnima rakm 4 mesh shaghala mesh 3arf lih



دلوقتي شغال جرب تاني
شكرا علي مرورك 
الرب  يبارك حياتك


----------



## dvd471 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*

انا فرحان جدا باشتراكي مع اخوتي واحبابي اللي في المنتدي واشكركم علي قبولكم لي عضوا في المنتدي والرب يبارك حياتكم ويجعلكم صورتة المقرؤة والمعروفة من جميع الناس   صلو لاجلي     اخوكم  daved


----------



## nonafady (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*حصريا شريط ترانيم المرنمه الجامده اوى هايدى منتصر { عارفني } تحميل مباشر وعندنا وبس*

*حـمــل بـســرعـــه*​ 
*شــريــط المرنـــمه الـجـامده اوى *​ 
*هـــايــدى مــنـتـصـر*​ 



 
*{ عـــارفــنــي }*​ 
*اسماء الترانيم بداخل الشريط*​ 
*1 - عارفني*
*2 - الكلمه منك*
*3 - بقالى مده كبيره*
*4 - دايس على عسللك*
*5 - طبيبى*
*6 - عارف انك محتملنى*
*7 - عالم صعب*
*8 - غيرت في*
*9 - كل اما احس*
*10 - نفسى أرتمى تحت رجليك*​ 



​


----------



## oesi no (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: حصريا شريط ترانيم المرنمه الجامده اوى هايدى منتصر { عارفني } تحميل مباشر وعندنا وبس*

*تم حذف اللينكات  حرصا من ادارة الموقع على  استمرارية خدمة  انتاج الشرائط *
*سلام ونعمه *​


----------



## مراد نشات (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*

ربنا يباركك


----------



## اميل كتشنر زكي (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*

مير سي علي الشريط وربنا يعوضك خير يا ريت ترفع باقي الشريط ويبقي كتر خيرك بس بسرعة بليز لاني انا بحب هايدي منتصر اوي


----------



## بولا عماد لبيب (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: المرنمة هايدي منتصر شريط جديد ( عارفني )*

اللة يبركك على الترنيم الجميلة دى  ويريت تنزل بقيت الترانيم


----------

